# Grips for PX4 Sub Compact



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

Any recommendations for grips on the Sub Compact for small to medium hands?


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

HOGUE 
They have a universal wrap around grip (really nice). $10.00, I'm guessin it'll be too long for the sub compact, so you can get an xacto knife (hobby knife) and trim it to your preffered size.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They make a small one for Glock 26 sizes - either Hogue or Pachmeyer does. So, there will be something that will fit without cutting it


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have medium small hands and I tried both, but I found the grip was too beefy for me even with the smallest backstrap. I bought some skateboard tape from Acadamy, cut strips and glued em on with a little goop. I like to try to get to where the grip is centered between my thumb and index finger and I just couldn't do it comfortably with the slip on grips.


----------

